# 7 month is so mellow. I worry something is wrong.



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Mia is 7 months old and just the most quiet girl. Not saying she doesn't play hard at times but she is just so mellow. Could it be that she is being raised by me and I am somewhat older. She is healthy but I have read so many posts about puppies being so wild and needing so much exercise. When there isn't anything to do she just goes to my bed or the couch and sleeps. Is this normal. Suppose to warm up today so will get my two girls out for a walk.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Count your blessings! If she is interested in play appropriately, she's fine! =). Some are just lower key than others! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I should have added, when I'm home alone, my pup is pretty quiet and mellow. When my kids get home from school, she's like a little sister. Whatcha doing, where you been? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ssacres*

I think that some Golden Retrievers are very sweet and quiet-not many mind you, but I used to think they were all like that. I would say you are very lucky.
Does she play when you try to play with her?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Do not worry as long as your puppy is eating/pooping/sleeping/drinking fine, etc. I have a very mellow girl too. Soooo easy to live with, but without lacking drive and desire to work/train when I ask her to. So don't worry a bit ~ count yourself lucky if she fits your needs well!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

It sounds like the Golden I wanted got switched at birth with yours. Wanna trade? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia has always been like that too. When it is time to play or run she goes at it hard but when all is quiet and calm at home she is mellow. Lucky moms we are


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ssacres said:


> Mia is 7 months old and just the most quiet girl. Not saying she doesn't play hard at times but she is just so mellow. Could it be that she is being raised by me and I am somewhat older. She is healthy but I have read so many posts about puppies being so wild and needing so much exercise. When there isn't anything to do she just goes to my bed or the couch and sleeps. Is this normal. Suppose to warm up today so will get my two girls out for a walk.


this sounds like my golden girl! she's ALWAYS been the most quiet and mellow dog ever .. inside ... but is always there for taking walks or playing. my girl will turn 10 this year and is completely healthy (thank god) ... I don't think there is something you should be worried about - as long as she's into going for walks and playing


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has always been mellow - from the day we brought him home. People would ask how old he was in total disbelief that he could be so calm when he was so young. I think it may well have something to do with the energy in the home - when the grandchildren are around, he's anything BUT mellow!


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Asia has always been like that too. When it is time to play or run she goes at it hard but when all is quiet and calm at home she is mellow. Lucky moms we are


Same here. Rosie gets zoomies and plays hard with he kids sometimes, but generally speaking she is a lazy bag of bones with me on the couch. I love it...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a mellow boy of six months old. I have worried also, reading about the energy levels of pups the same age. Loki will have a burst of energy, when we do his 3-4 block walk. then he has breakfast, gnaws on his bone for ten mins & then snoozes in the lounge for the next couple of hours, wakes up for potty, then sleeps again for another hour .....that's his normal morning. When we play in the back garden, after five mins of fetch with stick or ball, he is ready to head back indoors. But this morning he actually enjoyed ten mins of fetching his new rubber disc, which floats on the air, with my DH ....has not had his walk yet. His energy levels have increased over the last two weeks, which is why our usual three block walk has gone up to four. He is a healthy puppy, but certainly does not have the demand for high levels of exercise that many golden pups on the forum appear to have. As it is summer here, we do do trips to beaches, rivers & bush walks most weekends, so maybe that sets him up for the week ahead. I am waiting for the dreaded teen years to hit us. Your girl sounds lovely. Just as I always imagined a golden to be.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We call Shadow mellow yellow - he plays hard, but he's also a mellow guy a lot of the time. The breeder told us to expect that from him - and I'm loving it.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all .. I guess when you get older you worry more. Mia is a great girl. Just what I need in my golden years. She was totally potty trained two days after I brought her home at 6 weeks. Mind you I am here all day so I never left her out of my sight. She is too good to me. My golden girl for my golden years. Yes she is a handful if grandkids come or any company for that matter. I just leash her so she cannot get out of control. When she is settled she can go visit. I just was worried that maybe she isn't healthy. Thank you all.. I know I am blessed with this mellow girl in my golden years. Hay a golden for a golden girl.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

Charlie is like that at home. Naps a lot, follows me wherever I go, goes outside for a bit for a walk, never barks. When my son comes home from school, he gets excited and both of them usually want to run around inside the house but then calms down pretty quickly after. 
He also goes to daycare once a week (always super excited) and I've been told that he pretty much plays all day with the other dogs (7:30am to 6pm) and can barely keep his eyes open when I pick him up. 
He adjusts to whats going on and it is great!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> It sounds like the Golden I wanted got switched at birth with yours. Wanna trade?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is such a joy for my golden years. I am sure blessed. Her sister is mellow too but she is 8 years old and a golden lab mix. You made me.:wave: smile


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella is pretty mellow at 8 months (in the house, at least), but she is my first Golden, so I don't have much to compare to her. She's certainly mellow compared to similar aged labs that I see at class. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Asia has always been like that too. When it is time to play or run she goes at it hard but when all is quiet and calm at home she is mellow. Lucky moms we are


Hi Joanne, my little Molly is exactly like your Asia. She's a great little Golden.
I wish Sophie was like Asia and Molly. She's the total opposite. The only time she settles down is when she's in her crate; which is a good thing.
Molly's parents are Jade and Rio.
Who's Asia's parents?

Karen & Molly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got two extremes here at the house and believe me, you want a mellow puppy! Our first golden puppy was very mellow, then we got Toby, who just never developed an "off" switch until he was about 8, last year! He was a constant force of energy, and if you weren't focused totally on him, he'd find trouble and mischief. He is a fun dog, but he needed major exercise during his first eight years of life.

I researched breeders, specifically looking for dogs with that perfect temperament that when they are up, they are happy and active, but also have that off switch and mellow out. I signed up for a Tito puppy litter because Tito is one of those mellow souls and I knew genetics play a role, but unfortunately, the female reabsorbed the litter at the last moment in her pregnancy. I then started talking to a dream breeder known for her dog's personalities, looks and longevity/good health and she was planning a litter that was perfect for us. The female was described as very mellow and sweet, a total love bug. The male was out of this world handsome, with a winning smile and a personality as big as Texas. I told her what we wanted for our puppy and I can see already Yogi has that off switch I wanted. He is wild and crazy in his play (and ear biting :uhoh: of poor Toby's ears), but when playtime is over he's perfectly mellow. For example, when I'm cooking dinner, instead of being under my foot waiting for a delicacy to fall from the counter, he's a safe distance lying down, just watching me. I LOVE this! Of course when I open the dishwasher door he's ON again and trying to jump onto it.  I love this little guy and really appreciate he's so mellow most of the time!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes Mia is that way. Yet today I was taking both my girls to the car and Mia slipped her collar. She was not real nutty but my neighbor caught her and if he would not have done that I do not know where my girl would have gone. Bless his heart for catching my girl. Always something to learn.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have one of each. My wild child, she plays hard all day, but when she winds down at night, she sleeps hard too. I can carry her anywhere, and she will not wake up until 6:30 in the morning. About ten hours of sleep.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ssacres said:


> Thank you all .. I guess when you get older you worry more. Mia is a great girl. Just what I need in my golden years. She was totally potty trained two days after I brought her home at 6 weeks. Mind you I am here all day so I never left her out of my sight. She is too good to me. My golden girl for my golden years. Yes she is a handful if grandkids come or any company for that matter. I just leash her so she cannot get out of control. When she is settled she can go visit. I just was worried that maybe she isn't healthy. Thank you all.. I know I am blessed with this mellow girl in my golden years. Hay a golden for a golden girl.


You're lucky Mia is so mellow and she'll turn out to be wonderful dog when she gets older. Our old golden (Shelby) was the same and she was the greatest dog we ever had; miss her very much.
Our little golden Molly will be 4 months on Monday Jan. 28th and she is very mellow too.
You hear about the odd golden that is full of energy/hyper; that's probably due to poor breeding.
Anyhow, enjoy your little girl as I will mine. :wavey:

Karen & Molly


----------



## Sawyer13 (Jul 26, 2012)

I bet a lot of people with 7 month olds are going " Why her?? why cant my golden be calm! and not chew shoes! I would be very blessed  nothing is wrong! Enjoy her!


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two golden sisters who will be 7 months old next week and my Kymber is the same way, if she didn't have her sister bugging her all the time she would be content to nap and not run around a lot. You can just tell that is her nature, but her sister will have none of that and makes her play. Even when we feed her most of the time she lies down to eat. I think she is just the lazy sort and her sister is wired for go go go. Kymber likes to just sit outside on the deck and look up at the sky, the birds, passing cars etc, wherease Bailee wants to run around and find things to get into trouble with. Bailee loves attention and she must always show everyone a trophy when she sees you for the first time, if you leave the room that counts as another first time. We go crazy singing her praises when it is her toys, but she will grab anything, candles off the window sill, pens, envelopes, slippers, socks, shoes etc, anything she can lay her mouth on. She doesn't harm any of the things she takes, but she will eat paper. It is truly amazing how two sisters can be such polar opposites, but that is how it is with my boyfriend and his brother so it stands to reason it can happen within a litter of puppies also.

Here is Kymber ashamed to be wearing a silly hat.










I wouldn't worry, she is probably just mellow. Enjoy!


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I really hope our new golden baby is like yours! She sounds like a truly wonderful companion!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is a very mellow pup. Of course she has her crazy moments, especially when she wants to play with her sister, but she is better to handle when we have visitors over than Tess, and Tess is a trained therapy dog...! Liza is very content to do nothing, as long as she is near us.


----------

